# Sacramento vs. Houston Game Thread (3/21)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Houston @ Sacramento Game Thread 3/21*

Rockets 92 - 103 Kings

Peja: 29 pts
Webber: 24 pts, 13 Reb
Bibby: 18 pts, 9 dimes
Miller: 16 pts, 12 Reb, 6 dimes

Hopefully the Kings can use the momentum from the last game. I think the Kings will be in control of this game from the outset.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Lol, forget about this thread, we will talk on PejaVu's. I was getting worried that PejaVu or DaUnbreakableking weren't going to make a new thread for the game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Threads Merged


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> I think the Kings will be in control of this game from the outset.


Then again, maybe not


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

:sour: 

I have noticed a trend of late, Slow starts, and crappy big men being able to score(today it's Weatherspoon)


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Rockets 54
Kings 44

Bibby: 12 pts, 3 dimes
Christie: 11 pts, 3 Reb, 4 dimes
Peja: 10 pts
Webber: 6 pts, 7 Reb

Why has Peja only taken 5 shots? this is Bull ****. Webber has taken double and has less pts, best shooter in the game and only 5 shots, it's a shame.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

16-4 Sacramento run :vbanana:
62-62


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets lead 80-73 (3 or 4 consecutive assists from Jimmy Jackson).

Brad Miller is out for the game :sigh:, not good news.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Rockets lead 80-73 (3 or 4 consecutive assists from Jimmy Jackson).
> 
> Brad Miller is out for the game :sigh:, not good news.


Nice stats by JJ, he might end up with a triple double!
Why is Yao getting so few shots off?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Steve Francis gets some karma, if he doesn't stop *****ing at the refs then he can't expect to get any calls.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Peja Stojakovic for 3eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:yes:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Vlade Divac for 3eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> Vlade Divac for 3eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


:vbanana:

Reaction of every Kings fan:

NO, NO, NO, YESSS!!!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Rockets 95
Kings 100

Peja: 29 pts, 5 Reb
Bibby: 20 pts, 7 dimes
Divac: 17 pts, 5 Reb, dimes
Webber: 13 pts, 15 Reb, 6 dimes
Christie: 11pts, 5 Reb, 6 dimes



> Reaction of every Kings fan: NO, NO, NO, YESSS


Actually i love it when Vlade decides to dial long distance, especially when the call is answered


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice stats by JJ, he might end up with a triple double!
> Why is Yao getting so few shots off?


cus he was in foul trouble the whole game. webber is beginning to grate on my nerves quite a bit..and fans' that were at the game obviously. great games by bibby, peja, and vlade. Vlade for THREEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber is pissed at the fans for booing him:



> Webber capped a terrible shooting game with a key assist and a steal -- but he shot 4-for-18, and for the second time since his comeback from knee surgery and an eight-game suspension, Sacramento's loyal fans booed him several times.
> 
> "That's life," Webber said. "You come back after 10 months, you're hurt, and they want to ride you like that, what can you do? It's definitely changing my focus, changing my outlook."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=240321023


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

Miller needs to be healthy, the Kings are better when he is in the game opposed to Webber. Webber settles for that outside shot way too often and he almost beat the Kings by himself.

Peja is clutch, no other way to put it. It still amazes me to see him hit those fade away 3's with a guy in his face even though I'v seen it hundreds of times.

Kings=best record in the NBA.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya, even i was getting a little impatient with Webbers poor shot selection... But he made key plays in the end... The fans DEFNITELY shouldnt boo him... Hes gonna have some games like this. He still had 16 boards and 5 rebs tho


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

To the experienced go the spoils: A troubled and empathetic Divac plays the hero again 



> Webber may be the "star," but he said Divac continues to be the franchise's glue.
> 
> Of a fourth-quarter technical foul he received?
> 
> ...


The Kings' veterans upstage the younger Rockets by hitting crucial three-pointers 



> The Kings successfully rallied from a 17-point second-quarter deficit for the second consecutive game by out-executing their opposition down the stretch and receiving timely plays from a number of different people. And oh, yes, as it is when things are going well, the Kings also had a couple of scenarios work in their favor.
> 
> The heroes were many for the Kings, who outscored the Rockets 29-19 in the fourth quarter and had to erase an 82-73 deficit with 9:37 left to improve to a league-best 31-5 at home.


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Ya, even i was getting a little impatient with Webbers poor shot selection... But he made key plays in the end... The fans DEFNITELY shouldnt boo him... Hes gonna have some games like this. He still had 16 boards and 5 rebs tho


I agree that fans shouldn't boo their own players because they are missing shots but hopefully he begins to understand that he shouldn't be taking all of those outside shots, atleast not until he is back in shape.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Good Article...*



> For the first time in memory, Kings fans made an embarrassment of themselves. The booing of Chris Webber 11 games into his return to the court was something that was shocking and uncalled for, on top of the fact it was in front of a national TV audience on ESPN.


More...


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Well him misssing shots isn't really what made me angry. It's that he continued to take them. He knew his shot wasn't going in and he had 3 of the best shooters in the league on the court with him, yet he was still the 1st option for offense. I don't know exactly what the stats were, but I'm pretty sure Peja took a couple less shots than Webber and had 12-13 more points than him. Peja should be the first option for offense, period.

EDIT: Yep..just like I thought:
Peja: 10-16, 29 pts.
CWebb 4-18, 13 pts.
It kinda makes me sick really.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

How many rebounds did Peja have? How many assists? How many points did Peja have against Indiana? How many rebounds? How many assists? Ya, Chris had more in all those categories


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> How many rebounds did Peja have? How many assists? How many points did Peja have against Indiana? How many rebounds? How many assists? Ya, Chris had more in all those categories


All of that is irrelevant though. Your just proving the point even more. YES, Chris is fantastic at those two aspects, that's why we need him to continue getting assists and Boards. But the fact of the matter is, Peja isn't paid to Reb and toss dimes, he is the best shooter in the L. We don't need to compare the two, we need them to do what they do best at the current time. It just doesn't make sense when one guy takes a few shots less everygame and ends up with 10 more pts. Peja needs to get looks everytime down floor. Why not 12 shots for Webb and 22 for Peja, that just seems so much more reasonable.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The more shots Chris takes the faster he gets back to being consistent offensively... Well need that offense in the playoffs...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I just realized i predicted 29 for Peja and he got 29. Damn straight, maybe i gotta give Peja for 38 against Milwaukie


----------

